

Ask HN:  What's on your summer reading list?   - rcavezza

I'm a marketer turned developer, so Finishing Code Complete tops my list.  I also want to pick up a book on meditation.<p>What's on your list?
======
dcpdx
I'm currently reading The Design of Everyday Things by Donald Norman. Even if
you won't be doing much work on the design side, it's a great study in why
things are made the way they are and what constitutes good/bad design.

------
revorad
I used to be into meditation, but then decided it's also bogus voodoo stuff.
However, I did enjoy reading Zen Mind, Beginner's Mind by Shunryu Suzuki.

~~~
rcavezza
Haha - bogus voodoo stuff, reminds me of Papa Shango (any old school WWF fans
in here?) <http://www.google.com/search?q=papa+shango>

------
glasner
\- Programming in Scala by Odersky \- The Data Warehouse by Kimball \- Web
Analytics 2.0 by Kaushik \- Quality Score in High Resolution by Danuloff

